# Who is a user of codewarrior?



## tagliatelle (Feb 8, 2002)

sorry, me
If you are a user you can say it here.


----------



## ThinkingDiff (Feb 11, 2002)

I tried it on OS9 but that PowerPlant stuff was just tooo complicated..   I don't know why anybody would want to use it  to develop OSX apps.  Project Builder is way kewl.


----------



## Untitled (Feb 16, 2002)

Well, let's see, I am currently learning the Collage Boards version of Computer Science 1. The current curriculum is C++. 
As such, I would recommend the Student edition of Code Warrior as this programming environment seems to be what the Collage board want and it works better than M$ visual C++ however my source code can easily be transported between each of these programming environments.
Code Warrior is also easier to get started with as you just select what type of "Hello World This Is Code Warrior!" program you want and away you go. 
*IF YOU* are not a beginner programmer, Or you feel you can get started with a "rough" start, go ahead and DL Project Builder. It's free, has good functionality, has some good examples, and it's from apple who obviously know something about how OSX works.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello!

I bought the learning edition of CodeWarrior before OS X came out and started developing Java applications.  When OS X and the developer tools came out I pretty much threw out my copy of CodeWarrior in exchange for the developer tools.  Yes, I bet CodeWarrior is more powerfull in some ways then the developer tools but it is also more complicated and I do not really have the time to learn that many languages.  Plus, the developer tools are free!  Can't beat that!  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## theed (Feb 21, 2002)

I have an old version of CW that I use for java applets.  The graphical style and event handling code that is generated for you ... kicks major booty.  As for OS X apps, I really like project builder.  If I was doing ansi C++ again, I'd use codewarrior, because metrowerks compiler is so much nicer about errors than gcc.  Codewarrior taught me how to program in C.  gcc only ever abused me and made me want to cry.

Anyway, I love java, and I do coco-java in Project Builder, and port to web executable applets with CodeWarrior.  If I had paid more than educational price for codewarrior though, well, I probably wouldn't have ever used it.  It's great.


----------



## Krevinek (Feb 21, 2002)

Would you believe this? I use Codewarrior Pro *5* for my Carbon development, and it works.

That nifty little pre-release MSL works just fine, and with the Carbon SDK from Apple, I can take code I wrote in Project Builder and NIB files from Interface Builder and build an OS 9 Package (which works under OS X just fine BTW) of the app with the NIB file that runs the way I would expect.

The graphical quality between a UI generated under OS 9 and OS X is a little different. East/West tab groups don't work right for me under OS 9, and if I sized my tab groups to the size of my window, I would get these odd-looking bevel borders from the tab group right next to the beveled window border. Really odd looking, but I can fix that with a boot into OS X.

Anyways, for OS X-only builds I use Project Builder, which is pretty good for a guy like me who is used to gcc from dual-booting Yellow Dog a couple years back. For the OS 9/X builds I use Codewarrior under OS 9 or Classic, and wind up saving quite a bit of space on the CFM app. My average Mach-O Carbon build for handling just UI is 500+K as Mach-O from PB, but CW will produce a 12K CFM app with the same links.

Does anyone know if CW produces slimmer Mach-O builds than PB as well?


----------

